# Tongue-In-Cheek B-Horror Movies



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, people already have a thread going with the worst horror movies they hated...

...and My acting buddies are all appalled when I tell them I love B-Movies...

so, I want to know what Tongue-In-Cheek B-Horror Movies you liked/loved!

For example and to get things going:

Bud the CHUD

Cannibal the Musical (Stretching it, I know)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space (One of my all-time faves!)


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Motel Hell is one of my favorites, and who can forget Attack of the Killer Tomatoes?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! Planting people and attacking veggies. Nice indeed. Are you familier with "Creeps?"

It's about a 3 foot tall Frankenstein, 3' tall Wolfman, and 3' tall Dracula running rampant.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Have you seen Bubba Hotep?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tell me about that one Necro...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let me see:

*Return of the Living Dead I & II*

*Night of the Demons I & II*

*Satan's Little Helper*

*Hell Night*

*The Re-Animator films*

*Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight*

*Army of Darkness, Evil Dead 2*

*Cabin Fever*

*The Toxic Avenger*

*From Dusk Till Dawn*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! I notice you like Troma and Full Moon productions.

I would love to act in B-movies. Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-Rama anyone?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I do. I have spoken to Charles Band at some length when I came out to Cali. A nice guy, that one. I wouldn't mind writing a feature for him some day. That's my forte, writing books, screenplays and short stories.

Troma has a few cool things, but stay well away from David DeCoteau. No more need be said.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I hear you on David. I'll take your tip.

What screen plays have you written? In my opinion, we don't have enough true tongue in cheek B-horror movies.

On the other hand, I just starred in an B-comedy indie film out here in Chicago called PirateNinja. I was the captain of a pirate ship and have a Ninja as a crew member! heh If my acting career took me into doing Full Moon, or if I was able to do B-horrors/comedies full time, I would be a very happy actor indeed!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have written one screenplay and have started a few others. I have written some books and short stories. I'm trying to get some stuff shopped around so I can make my mark in movie history. Know of any connections that might help me in this endeavour, send 'em my way. Every little bit helps.   

Mine is a true Horror film outing. Nothing B-film about it, though I might do something along those lines eventually. Seeing some of the crap that's out there, it can't be too hard to write.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Yeah, but that crap is usually trying to be take seriously and failing miserably. Ala- the difference between tongue in cheek and the regular everyday B.

I'm still in the small time. The only people I know are small budget indies right now.

I assume you've copyrighted your work with the WGA. Actor's curiosity: Is there any way I could read it?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I just need an email addy. My work is copyrighted through the Library of Congress in Washington D.C. Else, I wouldn't let anyone have a copy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[email protected] That's me.

Takes all kinds to do films. The actors try to interpret, and the writers make the most important foundations.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll squeeze a copy off to you today some time or another. Yeah, writing can be frustrating at times, but it's my passion. My dream is to do nothing but that one day. People can act, produce (I wouldn't mind trying my hand at directing one day) or do whatever when it comes to movies. Just let me write and I will be very happy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I would like to see you act...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good question....I'll have to think that one over?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I always thought if I ever got in front of the camera, it would be as a cameo sort of like Hitchcock and a few others do. I never had any real aspirations to do it. I really don't like having my picture taken in any way shape or form. Keeping that in mind, it's a wonder I even consented to the pix I have in the FangoCon thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

In some places picture taking is considered stealing part of the soul.

I think many directors like doing cameos in their own film. In NinjaPirate the director sat at the sushi bar for a scene.

In The Lakehouse the director sat next to Sandra B. on the bus reading a newspaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I made the poster of this film...Do I look scary? LOL


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In my case, i simply don't think I take good ones. 

That script should be in your email.

Guy Ritchie did the cameo thing in *Snatch* and *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Non-sense! With the right lighting and correct make-up- anyone can look good! Have you seen Roberts without her make-up? Average jane.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

One of my fav B movies is A Return to Salem's Lot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I saw that one. 

I just watched Jesus Christ Vampire Killer. Concept was good, film was not. heh


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

NecroBones said:


> Have you seen Bubba Hotep?


I've seen it! LOL it was alright by my standards


----------

